#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Macro for importing calendar

## thegooser123

Hi All, 

I have an Access Database with appointments which I run a task in outlook to export to a csv then I manually add to my calendar. Just to make my opening line even more confusing, I use a little program which syncs with Google Calendar which in turn syncs with my phone.... and breath..... which allows me to view my Access Database appointments on my mobile.

OK, so bassically I need a macro. I can use the macro recorder in Excel and mess around a little to get macros running, but in Outlook there is no macro recorder. Can someone point me in the right direction or better still give me some code to do the following in Outlook 2010. Here is what I do:

Go to File
Open 
Import
Import from another program or file
Tab separated values (windows)
Replace duplicates with items imported
Choose my calendar
Custom map is already done 
Finish

I know these aren't a lot of steps for me to do manually, but I do them maybe 20 - 40 times a day. A nice macro would be super. For what it's worth, I have to close Access and run the export first from a task in Outlook. Is there any way to automate the whole lot? Also, is it possible to run the whole shebang from Access?

Thanks for any help anyone can give.

----------

